# Mini excavator dozer edge



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

A new edge i did for a customers 303C. 5/8"thk 6"wide 60"long.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Is that just tacked on or is that all you do?


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

That is a nice machine. If it still looks like that and it needs a new edge they must really take care of their equipment


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## Buster F (Jun 12, 2006)

Nice job Billy - whose machine?


----------



## Winterized (Mar 3, 2007)

02powerstroke;1412657 said:


> Is that just tacked on or is that all you do?


Me too???
It sure is a clean way to do it.

Never was fun using a carbon arc to get weld-ons off loader buckets though.


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

The edge is tacked on in the photo.But it gets 2 passes across the top entire way across.And the backside/underneath gets fully welded.The machine buster is Cassidy Landscapings its got only 800 hrs on it, its a 2008. they bought it in PA.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Why isnt the new cutting edge the full width of the blade?


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

snocrete;1415128 said:


> Why isnt the new cutting edge the full width of the blade?


I left the blade 3/16" of a inch shorter on each end so i could get a good root pass into the side panel followed by 2 cover passes.So the blade is 3/8" shorter then the push board not a big deal.Better then having it snap off and the customer call unhappy.Then half to go fix for free.Also both ends are gusseted i will go snap a pic today of the finished blade,it has been painted blk. now but you,ll get a better view of whats going on.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

ADMSWELDING;1415537 said:


> I left the blade 3/16" of a inch shorter on each end so i could get a good root pass into the side panel followed by 2 cover passes.So the blade is 3/8" shorter then the push board not a big deal.Better then having it snap off and the customer call unhappy.Then half to go fix for free.Also both ends are gusseted i will go snap a pic today of the finished blade,it has been painted blk. now but you,ll get a better view of whats going on.


 I guess I'll need to see the finished pics......I wont argue welding techniques/methods, because thats obviously your specialty(i know just enough to be dangerous)...............but I know as an end user, I would want the edge flush.


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

Don,t think 3/8" gonna make that big a difference in grading performance.Here,s the finish pic of the end.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

That looks better than the other pic. Not trying to nit pick your job/method btw.


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

snocrete;1415673 said:


> That looks better than the other pic. Not trying to nit pick your job/method btw.


No problem i like to hear what others feed back is.I don,t run equipment as often as i repair it.It,s good to know what alot of operators prefer thanks for the feed back.Thumbs Up


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

ADMSWELDING;1415749 said:


> No problem i like to hear what others feed back is.I don,t run equipment as often as i repair it.It,s good to know what alot of operators prefer thanks for the feed back.Thumbs Up


Your welcome. Nice work btw.


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

My Bobcat mini has the cutting edge a little bit narrower that the blade, just for the reason you stated. I would rather have it welded right & strong than have to go back to repair it for free.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

jkiser96;1415964 said:


> My Bobcat mini has the cutting edge a little bit narrower than the blade.


Mine dosent and Its fine.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Looks good man. I took some welding classes this winter I'm learning...slooowly lol


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

excellent job! Why didnt they go with a reversable bolt on edge? 

A lot of the guys around here use the blade as a battering ram with concrete and they get torn up pretty good.


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

IC-Smoke;1416680 said:


> excellent job! Why didnt they go with a reversable bolt on edge?
> 
> A lot of the guys around here use the blade as a battering ram with concrete and they get torn up pretty good.


I have not seen a weld in adapter for these, for a reversible edge.I have just always cut off what was left and welded on a new pc.But that is a good idea someone should sell a kit to make these bolt on.


----------



## dooleycorp (Jan 5, 2011)

looks beefy right way to go


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

dooleycorp;1419273 said:


> looks beefy right way to go


Thank you dooley.Thumbs Up


----------

